# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  VCR Funai 25A-650 ξεκλειδωμα

## EUDIS1980

Καλησπερα αυτο το βιντεο εχει μια παραξενια αν μεινει εκτος πριζας παρα πολυ καιρο κανει κατι σαν κλειδωμα. Αναβοσβηνει ο αριθμος 2 στην οθονη και θελει καποιο συνδυασμο πληκτρων για να ξεκινησει. Μηπως ξερει κανεις να βοηθησει;

----------


## johnastra

Εχεις βγαλει ακρη  ?εξακολουθεις να θελεις να το κανεις?μπορω να σε βοηθησω ?

----------

